# First try at Breeding Bettas: Log



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, we just got a new double tailed betta bout...3 weeks back. (Uncle Sam)
And I decided to breed him with our older female (Ms America) 
Put them in the tank at the beginning of this week. I let the female stay in for a day before taking her out. FINALLY noticed the beginnings of a bubble nest today. Put the female back in, and he got busy. The nest in the pictures was built in 20 minutes, and he still working on in. Hes going crazy for the female. Such a cool thing to watch.

Will update more after the nest is done, and female is released.
Building:








Female in her bowl









Ugh, sucky pic, but shows the nest.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Before you release the female, what fry foods do you have? You should have at least 2 live cultures. The more the better. 2nd, do you have a lot of bowls and a way to keep all those bowls at a minimum of 74 degrees? I emptied my closet and put a light to keep it warm in there after getting the idea from a betta breeder I met.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Btw, you might want to study my spawn log so that you don't make the same mistakes I did. I've already made enough mistakes for both of us. 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/bettas/32067-spawn-log.html
If you have any questions, feel free to pm me.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, I have foods. And I'll be ready for the jars. I have read a ton but sense my female is lightly colored on herd body, will she show the verticle lines? Shes seems very intrested in the male... Flirting, lots of flirting.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

What types of foods? Flake foods are way to big and hikari first bites don't do well for them. I've heard atisons fry starter is good for bettas over 2 weeks old though. Try raising infusoria. Just take a jar, put a lettuce leaf in it and empty your filter cartridge water into it.


----------

